# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  3Js the fireman is FAT. The journey of "IF"

## AXx

Ok so after being reluctant to post here for a while I am starting this log/journey thread thanks to GB and his infinite wisdom!! 

I am flat out tired of being tired to take my shirt off in front of people and having borderline BP problems, high cholesterol, etc....... I want to live to see me kids grow old and grow old with my wife. 

I have been doing IF since Wednesday of last week and have up'd my cardio. This isn't my first rodeo with IF, it's just my first rodeo with IF knowing what my TDEE is and what % of everything I should have. 

Stats are
Age. 30
Weight-228, 5-27-12
Height 6'0
BF-20%ish

I will be doing a 17/7 split. With meal 1 being 50% of my daily kcal intake. Meals 2 and 3 will be 25% each of daily kcal intake. Looks like this 

Meal 1-137 pro 
82 carb 
24 fat
Meal 2-68pro 
42 carbs 
12 fat
Meal 3-Same as meal 2

Supplements:
Calcium+Vitamin D
Multivitamin 
Fish oil 
C4 preworkout powder

Training schedule is every 3rd day with weights
Cardio will be in training days and morning after for 45 mins


Workout will consist of low volume/high intensity which in my terms equals Set rest 15-30 sec in between. 

All workouts will be same sets and reps 
1.Incline DB press-4x10-12
2.reverse grip Shoulder press (light due to really bad shoulders)
3.Dead lifts 
4.BB curls
5.Weighted dips or press downs 
6.Hanging Leg raises
7.Squats
8.Calfs

Currents weights lifted per set after warmup 

1. 80lb DB
2. 35lb DB
3. 225-250lb BB
4. 75lb BB
5. 50lb vest + BW
6. BW
7. 225-250 BB
8. 50lb vest + BW


Cardio 45 mins inclined treadmill or Stair master 

10.0 incline/4.0 speed

If I knew how to post pics I would post last weeks weigh-in pic. Little help with that would be nice, lol. I have a photobucket account but it says invalid or spam host site. 

Thanks for looking and encouragement would be appreciated!!!

----------


## AXx

Apparently my title wasnt catchy enough, lol. I have a good past 2 days hit my macros and even turned down homemade peanut butter cookies!! In the week I have been doing IF my body is starting to change IMO. More vascular and a lot skinnier looking in morning in the mirror. 

I have a question for you IF guys. Can my 2nd meal of day be a protein shake with the provided macros. I am eating 3 meals during the feeding phase. The 3 melas are absolutely killing me as far as feeling full goes. I know some say they had rather have 3 solid meals instead of a liquid meal. What say you?

----------


## AXx

Here is last weeks pics, 5-27-12

----------


## dooie

Nice legs!!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I don't know anything about IF, but will comment that I don't think there is anything wrong with one or two shakes a day. 

Have you thought about splitting your food into more meals or does that not work with IF? I know that makes it obvious that I haven't read up on IF, but I might accidentally learn something about it today.  :Smilie: 

And yeah, your legs do look great.

----------


## gbrice75

> Apparently my title wasnt catchy enough, lol. I have a good past 2 days hit my macros and even turned down homemade peanut butter cookies!! In the week I have been doing IF my body is starting to change IMO. More vascular and a lot skinnier looking in morning in the mirror. 
> 
> I have a question for you IF guys. Can my 2nd meal of day be a protein shake with the provided macros. I am eating 3 meals during the feeding phase. The 3 melas are absolutely killing me as far as feeling full goes. I know some say they had rather have 3 solid meals instead of a liquid meal. What say you?


First - glad you started this thread, you won't regret it! Even if you don't get feedback/replies every day (I don't either), don't let that get you down. This is for YOU, first and foremost... to be accountable and keep a diary of sorts. 

To answer your question - have the shake and don't sweat it.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

PS - I see ALOT of potential in your physique... drop the bodyfat and you're gonna look great! I drop the fat and i'm basically just a skinny small guy... you already have some size so you should really want this!! Btw - your legs are by far your best muscle group atm... your Vastus' are SICK!!!!

----------


## AXx

Dooie-Thank you :Smiley: 
JohnnyVegas-thank you :Smiley: 
GB-Thank you  :Smiley: 

Thanks to all for the kind words, thats really motivating.  :AaGreen22: 

Today is *Day 6*

Started day with normal multivitamin, fish oil, and calcium w/Vit D

Started workout at 12:01pm

All workouts are done with 20-30sec rest between sets.

*Legs-Squats*
Set 1-#225x10
Set 2-#225x10
Set 3-#275x10
Set 4-#275x10

*Chest-Incline DB Press*
Set 1-#80x10
Set 2-#80x10
Set 3-#80x10
Set 4-#80x10

*Back-Deadlift*
Set 1-#225x10
Set 2-#275x10
Set 3-#275x10
Set 4-#315x8

*Shoulders-Upright Rows*
Set 1-#95x10
Set 2-#95x10
Set 3-#95x10
Set 4-#95x10

*Triceps-Dips*
Set 1-#50+BWx10
Set 2-#50+BWx10
Set 3-BWx10
Set 4-BWx10

*Biceps-BB Curls*
Set 1-#75x12
Set 2-#75x10
Set 3-#75x10
Set 4-#75x10

Cardio to follow was 30 min inclined treadmill 15-incline/4.0-speed

Fast was broken at 1:45pm with 
*Meal 1*
Half Cornish Hen
2 cups of brown rice


*Meal 2* will be protien shake
natty peanut butter
dry oats

*Meal 3* will be 8oz of 90/10 beef 
1 cup rice 
2 cups spinach 

*I drink nearly Gallon and half of water a day, is that too much???*

*Cardio in morning for 1hr 15-incline/3.5-4.0/speed*


Also will someone help me out with why I have the screaming $HIT$  :Poop2:  about 3pm evryday?:

----------


## BigBadWolf

No that isn't to much water.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> First - glad you started this thread, you won't regret it! Even if you don't get feedback/replies every day (I don't either), don't let that get you down. This is for YOU, first and foremost... to be accountable and keep a diary of sorts. 
> 
> To answer your question - have the shake and don't sweat it.


agree!

AWESOM WILL POWER turning down home made coockies! nice

so you are doing 10 hour IF, is that correct?

i prefer the shakes myself...and if I feel they are not forfilling ~ i freeze it and have it as like a slushy or almost ice cream lol

AGREE WITH MORE WATER  :Smilie:

----------


## AXx

> agree!
> 
> AWESOM WILL POWER turning down home made coockies! nice
> 
> so you are doing 10 hour IF, is that correct?


Yeah the cookies were tough!

No ma'am im doing a 17/7 split! Did I say somewhere I was? I could have I have typed alot on here so far, lol.

I just figured it up and im not getting my protein macros, ugh! I am 75g off for some crazy reason.

Today I have had so far
Half cornesh hen-30g
Sardines-17
Pro shake-roughly 70 with oats and natty peanut butter
Later I will have 8oz of 90/10 ground sirloin-45 
plus the little from the brown rice i have eaten

7hrs is apparently tough for my gut to digest -500 of my TDEE (which is 2700). Right this second I feel like hammered $hit (stomach wise). I still have one more meal on schedule and Im still in the *RED* on my macros.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Yeah the cookies were tough!
> 
> No ma'am im doing a 17/7 split! Did I say somewhere I was? I could have I have typed alot on here so far, lol.
> 
> I just figured it up and im not getting my protein macros, ugh! I am 75g off for some crazy reason.
> 
> Today I have had so far
> Half cornesh hen-30g
> Sardines-17
> ...


sorry missed the split  :Smilie:  yes you posted it.

I may have missed it...but are you doing beans/lentils and such? good protein but Im clueless about the TDEE stuff and how beans and stuff would fit into your plan
are you making your own shakes or buying pre made? maybe look for higher proein level shake stuff? also if i need more protein and dont seem able to fit it in, I use the shot drinks ..0 fat 0 sugar, 80 cal 56 protein in a drink...they look like this =and can be more or less protein and found in walmart to GNC[/IMG]and can be more or less protein and found in walmart to GNC

----------


## AXx

No beans that I had planned of yet! I have used these before just not recently. I am making my own shakes yes ma'am.

----------


## AXx

This AM did fasted cardio 1hr at 15 incline on treadmill at 3.7mph, waiting anxiously on the meal to come soon. : )


I will ask this question here also. I am having some very "troubled" stomach problems, (sorry I'm not going to get to graphic) use your imagination. I have asked the question to a very smart individual and waiting for a reply. 

Since my workout schedule and cardio are as follows. 

Day 1-workout+cardio
Day 2-Cardio morning 
Day 3 complete rest 
Then repeat the above. 

My question is for the IF guys and gals. Since I don't seem to be hitting my macros for the day due to the IF style plan, should I only IF on the days where I have complete rest?

Example

Day 1-Standard diet or sorts 
Day 2-standard diet of sorts
Day 3- rest day do IF

Now I completely understand that my body is going through changes and I have only been at this style of eating for 1 week now. Should I hold off on changing or keep it the same. 

I appreciate any help in advance. 

After reading GB's Dieting:101, I 100% agree and feel I can follow this style of eating, as I have before (just not with the knowledge I have now). Thanks to all.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ Personally, I would do IF... or not. I don't see any point or benefit in mixing it up with a standard type diet. Why are you doing IF to begin with?

----------


## AXx

Reason for IF? I thought it would fit my lifestyle better, apparently it's not. I honestly don't think I can hit my macros without feeling like hammered crap! 

Given the problems I have already stated should I change??

Once upon a time I weighed 278lbs of sho nuff fat and more fat, I did a standard BB diet and cardio only and lost down to 201 in 85 days. Don't hate on me me to bad for saying this. 

I guess we live and learn so I very well may change up, so something very similar to the Diet 101 thread! I know it works, just now I have a better understanding of true nutrition!! 

Thanks. GB do you have any suggestion other than just follow the diet with the according macros and TDEE that I already have. 

Sorry for the change up and misdirection. Trail and error at its best here, huh?

----------


## AXx

Ok so here goes I'm going to change things up a little. 

Going to go to eat more often throughout the the day instead of doing IF. 

So it will be 50/30/20

7am 45pro, 23 carb, 10 fat is what each meal should look like

Workout 9am do I eat before if not wont I miss a meal?

12. 

230 

500 

730 

Now considering I need to keep my carbs early in the day, around the morning, pre work and post work. Do I have the split right?? 

I feel like an idiot for the switching thing but I hope this helps. If I double the carbs in the first 3 melas then I would minus them the last 3.

----------


## AXx

Anybody have any advice on the above?

----------


## RaginCajun

3Js, welcome! go check out the cutting sticky at the top of the diet section and it should help you iron out your plan. don't feel like an idiot for changing things up as it is the only way for YOU to figure out what suits YOU best. the best thing you did was start a thread, as it will keep you accountable, there are plenty of brilliant minds out there to help and motivate, and lastly, it is a lifestyle changer!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> 3Js, welcome! go check out the cutting sticky at the top of the diet section and it should help you iron out your plan. don't feel like an idiot for changing things up as it is the only way for YOU to figure out what suits YOU best. the best thing you did was start a thread, as it will keep you accountable, there are plenty of brilliant minds out there to help and motivate, and lastly, it is a lifestyle changer!


yup  :Smilie:

----------


## AXx

Well I changed up mid stream and couldn't be happier. I have had a good last 3 days. Meals are small yet effective, plus I'm hitting my macros!!!

----------


## AXx

Ok guys I completely blew it last night, last week I turned down homemade peanut butter cookies, last night I ate 3 cupcakes and blackberry cobbler. UGH!!! 

I'm not going to let it get me down, I'm going to let it actually motivate me, I felt like I was cheating on my spouse or something (not that I know how that feels) just saying I FELT ASHAMED!! I also felt like $hit after I ate it. 

My new look diet wise will be the following:

Meal 1
One whole egg
4 egg whites
3/4 C oats 

Meal 2
5oz chicken breast
Broccoli
5oz sweet pot

WORKOUT

Pre workout
25 grams whey 

Post workout
50 grams whey isolate

Meal 3
2 cans Tuna 
Broccoli

Meal 4
6oz lean protein 
Broccoli

Meal 5
2 cups 1% cottage cheese

Look good??

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Ok guys I completely blew it last night, last week I turned down homemade peanut butter cookies, last night I ate 3 cupcakes and blackberry cobbler. UGH!!! 
> 
> *I'm not going to let it get me down, I'm going to let it actually motivate me, I felt like I was cheating on my spouse or something (not that I know how that feels) just saying I FELT ASHAMED!! I also felt like $hit after I ate it.* 
> 
> My new look diet wise will be the following:
> 
> Meal 1
> One whole egg
> 4 egg whites
> ...



lol I hear ya!
and thats rite it was just 1 day in a long string of many days  :Smilie:  let it pass (like the cookies lol) flush, forget about it and move on  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

It happens to all of us bro, like you said - don't let it get you down. Try to keep these instances few and far between, and in the grand scheme it really won't mean anything or affect your progress. Just get back on the horse and keep on riding...

----------


## AXx

Agreed!!!! Thanks to both of ya!! 

Today is a new day and I'm going to make the most of it. Already had my 1st meal and I feel great. 

Along with my eggs I had 3/4c of oats. I thought well hell, how might I make them tastier with the tools I have here at the FD. I put 3/4c of oats in 1 shot mixer/blender then put 1c water and 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon. It actually turned out to be more like thick oatmeal soup, lol. I think a shot of Splenda or NuStevia would have really helped. 

Thanks to all, looking forward to a good week!!

----------


## AXx

Had a question regarding meal and workouts??
I started Charles Poliquin's GVT today, it was about time to change so I wanted to go big or go home. 

My question is, I'm now going to workout day of FD and morning after, when should I eat before or after. I will begin workout at 7:05am when should I eat my meal? The next day is going to be a little tricky. Should I get up earlier and eat real food or 25-30 min before just drink shake with oats?

Btw hit my macros today 
2100kcal
275pro/1100
150carbs/600
45fat/405

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well I changed up mid stream and couldn't be happier. I have had a good last 3 days. Meals are small yet effective, plus I'm hitting my macros!!!


Gosh, feels good to hit macros and it seems like you are happier too!

Congrats on starting your new lifestyle and don't beat yourself up about a minor lapse here and there.

----------


## AXx

6-11-12 exactly 2 weeks from the start of things. Anybody see a difference??

----------


## AXx

Macros today were spot on. Maybe the horrible decisions I made this weekend were an eye opener!!!

Ummmm.......due to Mr. Charles Poliquins GVT (German Volume Training) I have been a little slow today due to the EXTREME SORENESS. If anyone doesn't know what that is, it's 10 sets of 10 rest 90 sec at ur 12 rep max. Then a 3x12 set of a supplemental set look like this. 

CHEST/BACK---Day at FD

10x10-#80 Delcline DB press rest 90sec btw sets
10x10-Chinups rest 90sec btw sets
DB Flyes 3x12-#35 rest 60sec btw sets
DB Rows 3x12-#95 rest 60sec btw sets

LEGS/ABS----Day coming off from FD

10x10-#185 Squats rest 90sec btw sets
10x10-#100 Leg Curl rest 90sec btw sets
3x12 leg roll 

OFF

BI/TRIS---Day at FD

10x10 Weighted Dips rest 90sec btw sets
10x10 Standing BB curls rest 90sec btw sets
3x12 Incline seated DB Curl rest 60sec
3x12 Tri Pressdown/Skulls rest 60sec

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hadn't done these yet to give a weight. It's a vicious circle he actually states train no LESS than 5 days apart per workout due to extreme volume. 

Had a good last 2 days working out looking forward to the arm workout Thursday!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 6-11-12 exactly 2 weeks from the start of things. Anybody see a difference??


yep! keep on it and in a few months u will be very pleased with yourself!!!!

----------


## AXx

Day 17-I think?
Hit macros again today!! Looking forward to tomorrows workout. Im Still sore as an ass pimple.

----------


## AXx

*Day 18*

Had a rough day as far as hitting macros, we cooked hotdogs for the town people to raise money for MDA. Did as well as I could but didn't reach my goal. 

Workout went well
10x10-Bar Dips w/#35 DB rest 90sec
10x10-#30 Incline Hammer Curls rest 90sec
3x12-#15 Rear Delt Flye rest 60sec
3x12-#15 Seated side lateral raise rest 60sec

30min Incline Treadmill-4.0mph/12.5incline

Tomorrow I start with my buddy at his new store. It's called Xtreme Nutrition & Smoothies, supplement store cheaper than GNC, lol. 

225/pro=900kcal
130/carbs=520kcal
60/fat=540kcal
Total=1960 less 300 of goal

----------


## AXx

Question. How accurate is the calorie counter on a treadmill?? Saying you enter your weight, age, and height? On point or no? Thanks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ heart rate monitor with strap is way to go!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Firefighters as in live at the firehouse and eat and sleep there???? Seems like it would be harder to cut in that situation?

----------


## AXx

> Firefighters as in live at the firehouse and eat and sleep there???? Seems like it would be harder to cut in that situation?


Yes like eat and sleep here. I work 24hrs and then I'm off from FD 48hrs. It's actually 10 times easier to stay on track here. My lieutenant is also on this plan. So we keep each other accountable, plus we can cook our food. Plus we get paid to go and workout we do it on shift. Pretty good gig if I say so myself!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

I have never heard of GVT... how are you liking it?

btw...your job sounds like a perfect fit! luck (*&^%$%^*(&^% lol

----------


## AXx

GVT, I really like it so far. I understand why he says space the workouts apart. You are very sore. Hypertrophy at its best!!!! Check it out. Charles Poliquin(sp?) is the man. 

And yes the FD IMHO is the best job in the entire world. I couldn't imagine doing anything different been at it 12 yrs now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GVT, I really like it so far. I understand why he says space the workouts apart. You are very sore. Hypertrophy at its best!!!! Check it out. Charles Poliquin(sp?) is the man. 
> 
> *And* *yes the FD IMHO is the best job in the entire world. I couldn't imagine doing anything different been at it 12 yrs now*.


that is awesome that u enjoy your profession so much. BTW, if there is a fire at my place, I don't want no light weight showing up to drag my butt out....just saying : )

----------


## AXx

Day 19 was horrible for the eating side of things. I started a new side job at one of my buddies store. It's called Xtreme Nutrition and Smoothies, I made smoothies for the masses and didn't get to eat very well at all, I had 2 smoothies that I concocted that were healthyER than the other ones were.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i stay away from smoothies...cuz I luv. lots of calories and carbs for me! I stay away from the coffee drinks for the same reason. 

refocus and u;ll be fine!

----------


## AXx

I'm sorta frustrated at the moment!!! Disappointed to say the least, I did IF for 2 weeks and saw major changes in my physical appearance. Since switching to (normal) diet if you will I haven't seen anything different besides looking fuller as far as muscles go. Really weird or is it?

----------


## AXx

*Yesterday*

Yesterday was awesome, I felt better than ever since this started. I hit all macros and smoked ass in the gym with Chest and Back using Coach Poliquins GVT.

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm sorta frustrated at the moment!!! Disappointed to say the least, I did IF for 2 weeks and saw major changes in my physical appearance. Since switching to (normal) diet if you will I haven't seen anything different besides looking fuller as far as muscles go. Really weird or is it?


Are your food choices or macros any different from the IF?

----------


## AXx

No they wasn't Stem, same macros. I went back to IF yesterday and had the best day since I started. Im just gonna have to stick to one thing and go with it. If fits my lifestyle no matter if it hurts my stomach a little. Time will tell. Im glad you joined the conversation the more PROS the better. Thanks agian.

----------


## Back In Black

No worries mate, I'm looking forward to your results.

Sticking to one plan to start is really important. And it really has to fit your lifestyle. And sorry, but you are gonna be hungry regardless. Goes without saying that a calorie deficit will cause hunger but the results are worth it, promise.

Good luck bud.

----------


## AXx

ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE DAY as far as macros go. I had to work at supplement store and was only suppose to work 4 hrs which would have send me home right about the time I was suppose to break my fast. Well that didn't happen, they asked me to work the rest of the shift which ended at 6:45 this evening. I really should have just fasted for the day but didn't. I broke my fast around 2:00pm with a protein shake I made in the smoothie machine with the bare minimum 
60pro and roughly 30 carbs, 10 fat , 11 sugars. 

When I got home at 7:30 I ate 2 90/10 hamburgers and white baked potato, and a couple of already grilled chicken legs. 

UGH!!!!!

I did have a nice workout this morning with legs 
10x10-205# 
10x10-120# leg curls
3x20-135# calf raises

Looking forward to off day tomorrow and I might just fat for 24 hrs

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No worries mate, I'm looking forward to your results.
> 
> Sticking to one plan to start is really important. And it really has to fit your lifestyle. And sorry, but you are gonna be hungry regardless. Goes without saying that a *calorie deficit will cause hunger but the results are worth it, promise*.
> 
> Good luck bud.


so true and so worth it

----------


## AXx

Well this was first try at a 24hr fast. Fasted since last night, just broke the fast. So it ended up being 22:30 hrs. I ate 90/10 hamburger meat grilled, and baked potato. 

Should I have a huge meal after the fast like I would after a 16hr fast?? Or minimal?

Rest day today, biceps and triceps tomorrow!

----------


## Tx89

I usually workout and then break the long fast with my pwo meal, which should be the biggest of your meals. Love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## AXx

I was doing weighted dips today and my PEC MUSCLE RIPPED. Im almost 99% positive it did. Can't press a 5lb DB and cant even prop it on my leg. I heard it when it did it. Going to see a doctor when I get off from FD, TOTALLY BUMMED OUT, max bummed. :Icon Pissedoff: , :Icon Pissedoff: , :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Back In Black

Bad news! Did you ice it? Any bruising?

----------


## AXx

No ice yet Stem, some bruising starting to form, right where my arm and pec meet. I sounded nasty too when it did it. It happened within a matter of miliseconds (I guess), but its almost like I could feel it happening but couldnt stop it. It was on the upstroke of a weighted dip.

----------


## Back In Black

Ice it, it will help stop the internal bleeding. 10 mins on and 30-60 mins off.

Unfortunately I think your diagnosis is right if it's bruising already, keep us informed.

----------


## AXx

Ok will do, Thanks Stem. This just sucks.

----------


## Tx89

Get well soon man!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

ouch!! keep your diet tight while u recover! Godspeed!!!

----------


## AXx

> ouch!! keep your diet tight while u recover! Godspeed!!!



So since I fear the worst, my TIT is complete $hit as we speak, I can obviously do legs, I can do biceps, calfs, and a tiny bit of triceps. If I keep my diet in check will I lose alot of my muscle?? I know that resistance training obviously builds muscle, would I be able to maintain size with a long recovery??

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am always cutting :/ i lose strength when I haven't been able to workout for periods of time. How long is the recovery?

----------


## castiron

I see a huge difference in your pics! looks like u dropped 10lbs easy! Thats awesome! ur legs are killer. U have the size and mass to make a serious physique, keep it up bro. I think the nip ring might weigh about 20 lbs though, :AaGreen22: .

----------


## milky01623

Seems to me we're all pickin up injuries I've done the same sort of thing but mines more of a strain than a tear I think good luck with the recovery and just do what you can

----------


## Back In Black

> So since I fear the worst, my TIT is complete $hit as we speak, I can obviously do legs, I can do biceps, calfs, and a tiny bit of triceps. If I keep my diet in check will I lose alot of my muscle?? I know that resistance training obviously builds muscle, would I be able to maintain size with a long recovery??


Honestly? If you can't train certain muscles you will suffer atrophy after a couple if weeks or so. If you train less you will need to eat less. On the plus side muscle has a memory an you can gain back quicker than if starting from scratch.

Also, you are cutting so I guess it gives you more time to do cardio!

----------


## AXx

> I see a huge difference in your pics! looks like u dropped 10lbs easy! Thats awesome! ur legs are killer. U have the size and mass to make a serious physique, keep it up bro. I think the nip ring might weigh about 20 lbs though,.


Thanks Castiron, LMAO, on the nip ring, hell i lost a bet and im suffering.




> Seems to me we're all pickin up injuries I've done the same sort of thing but mines more of a strain than a tear I think good luck with the recovery and just do what you can


Ty milky, I hope mine is just a strain but im 99% sure its torn




> I am always cutting :/ i lose strength when I haven't been able to workout for periods of time. How long is the recovery?


Im not sure depending on what doc says, my buddy did the exact same thing, same arm actually and he was out 6 months, he wasnt 100% till well over a year. After his surgery he was out of gym for 6 months solid.




> Honestly? If you can't train certain muscles you will suffer atrophy after a couple if weeks or so. If you train less you will need to eat less. On the plus side muscle has a memory an you can gain back quicker than if starting from scratch.
> 
> Also, you are cutting so I guess it gives you more time to do cardio!


I guess if the doc says surgery then yea I will have a lot of time for cardio!!! I just started back in gym in March cause of shoulder surgery, now this. Maybe im too big of a P^*#@y to be in the gym. 

Thanks to everyone, you guys are great. I will keep you posted as to what the doctor says.

----------


## AXx

WELL IT TORN, torn pectoralis major, doc says he is 95% sure it's not the tendon but 100% sure I tore the muscle. I had an MRI today also, I will get it read Wednesday at 8:30 am. He will tell me then the for sure diagnosis and rehab. 

Life goes on...............

----------


## mockery

working out with just a bar at 30 reps to get blood in teh area is better then letting it heal. I know this from experience and dating a top of her field massage therapist/physio.

AAS if you wish to choose could also help the healing faster, good luck, and great thread so far.

----------


## AXx

> working out with just a bar at 30 reps to get blood in teh area is better then letting it heal. I know this from experience and dating a top of her field massage therapist/physio.
> 
> AAS if you wish to choose could also help the healing faster, good luck, and great thread so far.


I think she's a keeper!!!! Thanks man

----------


## AXx

Even tho I have had an injury I still have been doing IF to a T. Today has been more of a re-feed kind of day. I ate protein pancakes this morn (AWESOME). workout, then I had boston butt, and beans, then protein shake, later tonight I will have Lean steak and sweet potato. I actually went to gym today and did legs. Tried some chest just to see how it felt, well it hurt, lol. All is well here tho. Im gonna be positive and not going to give up!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> even tho i have had an injury i still have been doing if to a t. Today has been more of a re-feed kind of day. I ate protein pancakes this morn (awesome). Workout, then i had boston butt, and beans, then protein shake, later tonight i will have lean steak and sweet potato. I actually went to gym today and did legs. Tried some chest just to see how it felt, well it hurt, lol. All is well here tho. Im *gonna be positive and not going to give up!*!


*thats the spirit*

----------


## castiron

time to hit some serious cardio and stop lifting while that thing heals. Also SWIMMING!!! awesome excercise for injury rehab.

----------


## AXx

Cardio is already in play, swimming is out I don't live close to a pool. I do live close to a creek but that's not happening either. Time is my biggest enemy. I would like to swim tho. 

On a positive note, I absolutely killed legs yesterday. I am hurting, bad. Last 2 days have been clean except for one meal which I just had, other than that calories have been clean.

----------


## AXx

I did some figuring this morning

Almost 1 month since pics were taken. 5-27-12 228lbs 20%

6-25-12 218lb 16.4% 

Ok by doing the math I havent lost any LBM, My LBM is still around 181-185.

----------


## fatman225

Well, if you break it down thats roughly 2 pounds of fat a week, which really seems right on target to me, and is very similar to what IF rate of fat loss is doing for me.

----------


## castiron

lets see some update pics!! keep it up. try some biking?

----------


## AXx

> lets see some update pics!! keep it up. try some biking?


I actually do have a really nice Scott road bike, I also have a bike trainer that is in my man cave. It lets me pedal inside when the elements outside arent forgiving.

I will get some pics up later on Im trying to hold out so there is a big difference, lol.

----------


## AXx

Today was a great day. I have hit macros so far ( I dont see how it will change). I did really good in the gym today despite pain in my pec. I go in the morning to dr again to see what the extent of the injury is, last 2 days have bothered me more than when I actually tore it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

feels good to have a great day! listen to doctors advice on proper rest period, cuz i don't think u want an extended recovery time!

----------


## AXx

> feels good to have a great day! listen to doctors advice on proper rest period, cuz i don't think u want an extended recovery time!


Actually he told me to do what I felt comfortable with!! His exact words were, "It's going to bug the $hit out of you for months, just go light and lift away. DO PLENTY OF STRETCHES"!

Today was also a good day as far as eating goes. I hit macros and it was a complete rest day.

----------


## fatman225

> Actually he told me to do what I felt comfortable with!! His exact words were, "It's going to bug the $hit out of you for months, just go light and lift away. DO PLENTY OF STRETCHES"!
> 
> Today was also a good day as far as eating goes. I hit macros and it was a complete rest day.


So, are you going to be getting it re-attached? Is that what the Doc meant about bugging you for months as far as recovery? 

The good news is that there is some strong evidence that IF type of diets can greatly increase GH production. If that is true we know how that can help repair tissue. Just another one incentive to keep eating the new way while you get better.

----------


## AXx

He said it would due to the fact they can't put it together, he said it would be like sewing hamburger meat together, as soon as I flexed it would pop back open.

----------


## fatman225

> He said it would due to the fact they can't put it together, he said it would be *like sewing hamburger meat together*, as soon as I flexed it would pop back open.


Sweet Jebus! 

Is a decent amount of the muscle still attatched? Is it more like Markus Ruhl's pec tear in 2005, where some tore in the middle, but not the entire thing?

Or is it more on the lines of Alexander Fedorov?

----------


## Back In Black

Dude, can we get a pic? It's a torn muscle rather than tendon then?

----------


## AXx

> Sweet Jebus!
> 
> Is a decent amount of the muscle still attatched? Is it more like Markus Ruhl's pec tear in 2005, where some tore in the middle, but not the entire thing?
> 
> Or is it more on the lines of Alexander Fedorov?


My doctor actually trained with Dr. Andrews in Birmingham, AL who saw Jon Cena when he tore his pec, he said it was the same tear as he had. Of course he stated he was on massive amounts of HGH and was back wrestling in 3 weeks, lol. Not gonna happen here.

----------


## AXx

> Dude, can we get a pic? It's a torn muscle rather than tendon then?


Yes torn muscle rather than tendon. I will get pics up soon!!! This mornings weight was 216.5!!!!!!

----------


## AXx

Well I did some chest today extremely light bench press and some cable work. I felt OK not the best. It hurt a little, but I will survive I suppose!!!!



P.S. Sorry I keep changing my avatar like a 5 yr old. I dont like the ones I had previosly.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Actually he told me to do what I felt comfortable with!! His exact words were, "It's going to bug the $hit out of you for months, *just go light and lift away. DO PLENTY OF STRETCHES"!*
> Today was also a good day as far as eating goes. I hit macros and it was a complete rest day.






> Well I did *some chest today extremely light bench press and some cable work*. I felt OK not the best. It hurt a little, but I will survive I suppose!!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry I keep *changing my avatar* like a 5 yr old. I dont like the ones I had previosly.


havn't met a doctor who ever said stretching is bad : )

listening to doctor's advice

u will know when u found the perfect one for YOU!

----------


## AXx

Lol thanks girl!!

----------


## AXx

Happy July 1st

Well I have 2 bday parties to go to today. #1 My 87 yr old grandpa, and #2 my 6 yr old niece!!! Both at the same time mind you. 

Maybe I can spare the sweets (I'm sure I can) I will prob just eat the foods without breads or fillers an Atkins style approach if you will. 

Yesterday's and Fridays workouts were fantastic

Friday was legs and back (killed it) #275 squat for all my working sets and reps 

Saturday was arms and shoulders (killed it)
Feel really good these days. 

My 8 yr old girl told me yesterday she said "Daddy your not fat anymore" all the while patting my stomach!!!! WOW!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Happy July 1st
> 
> Well I have 2 bday parties to go to today. #1 My 87 yr old grandpa, and #2 my 6 yr old niece!!! Both at the same time mind you. 
> 
> Maybe I can spare the sweets *(I'm sure I can) I will prob just eat the foods without breads or fillers an Atkins style approach if you will.* 
> 
> Yesterday's and Fridays workouts were fantastic
> 
> Friday was legs and back (killed it) #275 squat for all my working sets and reps 
> ...


seems that u are getting support from your family too! 

like your approach - just look at what is available and choose the lesser of the evils in controlled portions : )

----------


## AXx

> controlled portions : )


This is why I'm FAT in the 1st place!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, as kids are notorious for telling the (sometimes painful) truth, I'd say you are succeeding. Keep it up!

----------


## AXx

Very true Stem!!!

Well I managed to squeeze by with all meat and some beans and 1 small cup of "weight watchers", lol version of homemade ice cream. 

Gonna go ride my bike and burn the "few" extra calories I might have ingested.

----------


## Jaxkiller

Can u post a picture for us to see the result so far?

----------


## AXx

By weeks end I will try to get a pic!!!!

----------


## AXx

I managed to make the best of the 4th pinic. I fasted till the my first meal at 4:30, ate my macros in one meal, oh well.

Had a good day in the gym today, looking forward to tomorrow.

Funny thing I am still noticing more changes in my body, weight isnt really coming off as far as the scale goes. I have gained 1/2 inch in my arms since the start of this log. So apparently something is working!!!!

Thanks for all the comments and kind words. Looking forward to the future.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

it is working for you cus YOU ARE WORKING ON IT!!!! yay!!!!

----------


## AXx

Had a good workout today finished up with 45 min of cardio. 

For some stupid reason I am EXTREMELY hungry right now. I hadnt had this feeling since starting the IF journey. Man this sucks. Oh well I have 2 hrs and I will be able to eat. YAY!!!!

----------


## AXx

Not the pic I was going for but felt it was needed, lol.


Oh btw, my chest seems to be doing better. I still need to watch it tho, its almost like its feels so good I could actually tear more by doing more than I should.

----------


## AXx

The weekend well........It was ok I suppose. I did the best with what I had. I think I am needing to lower the calories a touch, my weight has came to a stand still.

Im going to bring my daily macros down another 300-500 to see where this lands me, I will focus more on protein and fats, and keep my carbs to just around WO and nothing more. I really think this will help.

----------


## AXx

Anybody ever just have a fat day??? I look in the mirror today and it seems I'm bloated as hell and back to my old weight. Really weird and discouraging. 

I checked my BF% yesterday (by Fireguys protocol) I'm at 16.7, I actually wonder if I was higher than I first thought when I started this journey. 

Chest felt good today I actually used 60lb DB on chest today for a total of 65 reps. Then did cardio all fasted btw. 

Yesterday workout was kinda BLAH I didn't feel good at all. Tomorrow is a rest day and the only day off till Sunday as far as work goes.

----------


## yannick35

3JS you are not fat at all man you look great, i cannot lift weights, been out for 10 years with ligament laxity. Just like everyone here i am trying to get back in it, i am a lot fatter then you, just turned 40 and my weight keeps fluctuating everyday. Some days i will hit 232 i am so happy imagine 232 others i will creep back up to near 240.

I am starting IF myself again, last time it worked great. I feel that on IF you can indulge a lot more, hey you went overboard does not mater you just fast a bit more the next day or so, and everything gets back to normal.

----------


## AXx

Personally I love IF. thanks Yannick for the kind words. I have always been the fat guy ya know. 

I know Rome wasn't built in a day, just looked in the mirror this evening and was really disappointed.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

looking good and i was wondering about your reference to Fireguys's way of bf% checking? point me in the direction plz and appreciate it!!

how's the injury recovery??

I wish i only had a fat day......me having fat WEEK! lol

----------


## AXx

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...Site-Body-Comp

^^This is the 9 site.

I have had 2 good days planning on this being the third. Complete rest day today. Hit macros to a T Wednesday and Thursday

----------


## AXx

Saturday and Sunday have been great this mornings weight was 214.5. 

Did the 80# db's for 35 reps yesterday 
7 sets of 5 30sec rest in between, chest appears to be better, didn't hurt at all. 

Today I did 335# deads for 15reps 
BB curls 100# for 7sets of 5 30 rest in between. 

I must be doing something right!!!!!!!

I'm pumped (no pun intended) about this next week!!!!

----------


## AXx

Monday was great I seem to b e hitting my macros perfect. I guess I finally got my head out of my ass. 

Today was shoulder day, cant really do crazy weight overhead so I did 
40# db shoulder press 7 sets rest 30sec btw sets
40#rear shoulder flyes 5 sets 30sec rest btw sets
315# BB shrugs 5 sets 30sec rest btw sets
forearm (wrists curls)
Then 45min of cardio

----------


## Back In Black

Good work dude, keep on it!

----------


## AXx

Still keeping on it, enjoying life. Its kinda fun not being the fat guy with a little muscle anymore. Now Im more of the kinda fat guy with slight muscle protruding through, lol. I will try to do a pic on 7-27-12 that way it will be 2 months progress

----------


## eightythree

> Anybody ever just have a fat day??? I look in the mirror today and it seems I'm bloated as hell and back to my old weight. Really weird and discouraging. 
> 
> I checked my BF% yesterday (by Fireguys protocol) I'm at 16.7, I actually wonder if I was higher than I first thought when I started this journey. 
> 
> Chest felt good today I actually used 60lb DB on chest today for a total of 65 reps. Then did cardio all fasted btw. 
> 
> Yesterday workout was kinda BLAH I didn't feel good at all. Tomorrow is a rest day and the only day off till Sunday as far as work goes.


All the time! I love salty food, so water bloat can suck big time.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Monday was great I seem to b e hitting my macros perfect.


I feel so much better when I hit macros. and it is quite an accomplishment...everyday!!!!

----------


## AXx

> I feel so much better when I hit macros. and it is quite an accomplishment...everyday!!!!


Wellllllllll...........Today was horribly shitty. I didn't eat enough to keep a bird alive. 

16 oz of chicken breast is the only REAL food I ate today besides a handful of cashews. Ugh, oh well tomorrow is another day.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wellllllllll...........*Today was horribly* shitty. I didn't eat enough to keep a bird alive. 
> 
> 16 oz of chicken breast is the only REAL food I ate today besides a handful of cashews. Ugh, oh well tomorrow is another day.


it happens. do better tomorrow and the next day  :Smilie:  when I hit my macros I loose....I haven't lost anything in 2 months  :Smilie:

----------


## AXx

Very true, today was a fat day. I felt like $hit in the gym and while eating I did good with food today just felt like crap all day. 

Chest workout was good, had a great pump just felt weak, but I actually went up in weight today, whatever!!!!!

----------


## AXx

Blah blah blah. Not a good last couple of days just hadn't felt good in the gym. 

Maybe this week will be better.

----------


## AXx

Guess who took a few weeks off from doing IF, this guy. It was horrible, I did a test to see how I would feel doing something different a more standard style diet. I felt like $hit the whole time. I really enjoy doing IF as I have said before it actually fits my lifestyle better. 

I changed my routine up to and Upper/lower split. 

Started bad to the grind on monday of this week, looking forward to a good week. Already I feel better about everything!!

----------


## AXx

First pic 2 months ago 2nd pic is today. 
My 2 week test didn't go well. Apparently I got more white in the process.

----------


## mockery

i prefer pale over skin cancer, that's just me.

huge gains! how often are you adjusting your micros?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> First pic 2 months ago 2nd pic is today. 
> My 2 week test didn't go well. Apparently I got more white in the process.


wow Wow WOW serious progress in 2 mo!!!! So u are going back to IF???? Starting Sunday??????

----------


## AXx

Mockery honestly, NONE. I have been eating 1900-2100 for 2 months now. 

Along the way I had 2 complete debacles. I drank way to much beer and ate like shit. Also within those 2 weeks of doing that I switched to a every 2 he feed from start of day. 

I was honestly miserable. I feel 10 times better doing IF. Your going to cycle soon while doing IF correct??

----------


## AXx

> wow Wow WOW serious progress in 2 mo!!!! So u are going back to IF???? Starting Sunday??????


Yes ma'am I went back to IF Sunday night. I feel so much better

----------


## AXx

Today was another good day. Hit my macros and feel like a champ. 

I hope the next 2 months yield the same results as the first 2 did. I might actually have abs after all,  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AXx

Last 2 day have been good. Still eating at my 1900-2000 cal range and stronger than ever, or at least I think I am, lol.

----------


## AXx

Hit macros again today, I think this thing gets easier as you go. Wish I had the knowledge earlier in life that I do now. 

Love this place

----------


## AXx

Still a work in progress!!

----------


## bobjack

ha you lucky! you got some mass under there man u gonna looked ripped
i gotta get skinny be4 i can get ripped : (

----------


## gearbox

> Still a work in progress!!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125238"/>


How old are you? keep up the good work!

----------


## AXx

> How old are you? keep up the good work!


Im 30 sir, thank you.




> ha you lucky! you got some mass under there man u gonna looked ripped
> i gotta get skinny be4 i can get ripped : (


I sure hope so bobjack, thank you.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Still a work in progress!!
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125238"/>


Damn dude nice work so far. Night and day difference.

----------


## AXx

> Damn dude nice work so far. Night and day difference.


Thank you very much.

You in north alabama or south?

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Thank you very much.
> 
> You in north alabama or south?


North

----------


## AXx

Sweet we could be neighbors, lol.

----------


## bikeral

3Js great job dude. You should put your before pics side by side your current pics.

----------


## AXx

Roger that AL, I will do that. Thank you.

----------


## AXx

5-28-12 to 8-7-12. Still have a long way to go but I am pleased with progress so far. I mean I know I can do it. I want to see where I can actually get.

----------


## AXx

Sorry my phone is acting up. These pics are jacked up.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

made some serious progress!! aren't you glad u started in May?

----------


## AXx

I'm just glad I started!!!! Lmao

Me and the family went on a little mini vacation over the weekend. I ate a prime rib buffet on Friday night. Breakfast buffet Saturday morning and seafood buffet last night. So I have a little catching up to do. 

I weighed this morning, nothing really has changed. So maybe the little change can start this week off good. It's all good tho. 

Girlygymrat thanks for all your kind words. It appears you are doing well too.

----------


## AXx

Yesterday I was back on track, started using myfitnesspal and it's really nice. It keeps up with everything, and I haven't found anything yet that wasn't in its database. Looking forward to a good upper/lower split routine this week gonna try that for a while and see how things shake out.

----------


## AXx

Not only has starting this thread kept me accountable, myfitnesspal is my newest friend.

Today was spot on, gym today was fantastic, I feel great.

----------


## AXx

Another day down yesterday. Had a great day hit my macros like a champ. 

Leg day today, gonna tear em apart.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

nice, two days in a row and gym time! Nice!!!

----------


## AXx

> nice, two days in a row and gym time! Nice!!!


Your so sweet, really you are. 

Leg day was heavy leg day. 

6x6 on leg press w/ 675. That's all I had time to do we got a call in the middle of my workout, we are allowed one time a day

----------

